# Custom Painted Husky Jerks & Shad Raps



## First Mate (Jul 8, 2011)

Come September there is no better time to switch to crankbaits for Walleyes and Jolly Roger Tackle has just the right Tournament Grade products to put more Walleyes in your boat. Our collection of custom painted Shallow Husky Jerks, Deep Husky Jerks and Shad Raps come in patterns you won't find anywhere else. Each lure is hand painted using only the finest automotive grade finishes. With over 18 Deep Husky Jerk and 15 each Shallow Husky Jerk and Shad Rap patterns to choose from, you are sure to find the right lure for your body of water. You can view all of our Tournament Grade Walleye products at our on-line store at www.JollyRogerTackle.com. While there, be sure to sign-up for our new monthly E-newsletter. Beginning in September we will begin announcing all sales and promotions exclusively on our website and in the E-newsletter.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dang. I'm bout to drop some $$$:what:

Dude wheres your float?


----------

